# Muzz A593



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Can anyone tell me anything about this anchor seiner which was in Olsens 1948-50 ish She was 27tons and was owned by BAW Carlund of New Deer. She was later renamed Saga. I would like to know her builder and where she came from 
Many thanks


----------



## JOSEPHAIKEN (Jun 1, 2008)

this boat sailed out of buckie with a local crew and i remember her well had a prominent mast and was very wide at the bow tapering towards the stern.
contact the buckie heritage fishing museam and someone there may be able to help you


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Joseph I will do that when I come back to Scotland..much appreciated


----------



## JOSEPHAIKEN (Jun 1, 2008)

they are on line at the add given


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Done as suggested Joe..Thanks


----------

